# loooking for work in minnesota



## fowlhunter8 (Nov 26, 2008)

i have 3 trucks and 3 drivers i can get a skid if needed
01 ford superduty 8' c plow 
01 ford superduty diesal 8'6 vplow 
99 chevy 8' straight 
looking to lease lots or can plow hourly as a sub 
Randy 
have all insurances
located in north metro


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Nov 26, 2008)

*still looking*

any metro work is great minneapolis st paul or suburbs


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Nov 26, 2008)

*anyone*

someone has got to need some help


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

What are you looking to get an hr? I may have some work not sure how much though.


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Nov 26, 2008)

*pm sent*

i sent a pm regaurding pay rate


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Nov 26, 2008)

*still looking*

still looking for work 
can take a lot per trip or per hour 2-4 trucks and a skid 
Randy


----------

